# Cheery Cherry Christmas Bread



## Filus59602 (Dec 6, 2002)

CHEERY CHERRY CHRISTMAS BREAD
The Best of Country Breads
Yield:  16-20 servings

1 pkg. (16 oz.) hot roll mix
1 can (21 oz.) cherry pie filling

FILLING:
1/2 c. sour cream
1 egg
2 T. sugar
1/2 tsp. almond extract

TOPPING:
1 c. flour
1/4 c. sugar
1/2 c. ‘cold’ butter or margarine

Prepare roll mix and knead dough according to package directions.  Cover and let rest 5 minutes.  Turn onto a lightly floured surface; roll into a 15-in. x 10-in. rectangle.  Press dough onto bottom of a greased 10-in. x 15-in. baking pan.  Cover and let rise in a warm place until doubled, about 30 minutes.  Spread with pie filling.   Combine filling ingredients; drizzle over pie filling.  

For topping:  Combine flour and sugar.  Cut in butter until mixture resembles coarse crumbs; sprinkle over filling.  Bake at 375º for 30-35 minutes or until golden brown.


----------

